
Van Gogh's Turbulent Mind Captured Turbulence - nreece
http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2015/04/01/396637276/van-goghs-turbulent-mind-captured-turbulence
======
brudgers
Original Paper: _Turbulent luminance in impassioned van Gogh paintings_

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0606246v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0606246v2.pdf)]

